# PowerPoint presenting from iPad



## fredtgreco (May 18, 2012)

I am looking for a good PowerPoint _presentation_ app for iPad. Not an editing app (I have two good ones of those, DocsToGo and QuickOffice), but rather something that I can use with my iPad plugged into a projector using the iPad's video out function. I assume that Keynote would work, but I don't want to have to spend $10 if I don't have to, and Keynote can sometimes mess up Office PowerPoint files. But in any event, it would be a big help if some one who is knowledgeable would share experiences.


----------



## Covenant Joel (May 18, 2012)

SlideShark seems to be highly recommended (though I have no personal experience): SlideShark: PowerPoint Presentations on the iPad for iPad on the iTunes App Store

Personally, I prefer Prezi to PowerPoint, and they have a free app for iPad. It's a flash-based presentation tool that can do a lot more than PPT or Keynote.


----------



## jfschultz (May 19, 2012)

A combination that I found that works well is Keynote on a Mac and Keynote Remote on the iPad. Check out the ITunes App Store and search for powerpoint. Several PowerPoint remote control possibilities will show up, which include having a view of the slide and/or presenter notes on the iPad.

Such a combination can leave the PC tied to the projector and leave you free to move around.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 19, 2012)

jfschultz said:


> A combination that I found that works well is Keynote on a Mac and Keynote Remote on the iPad. Check out the ITunes App Store and search for powerpoint. Several PowerPoint remote control possibilities will show up, which include having a view of the slide and/or presenter notes on the iPad.
> 
> Such a combination can leave the PC tied to the projector and leave you free to move around.


John,

I have used mySlide Server, which works very well as a remote way to control a PowerPoint presentation. But it does require a PC to run the presentation. I'm looking for apps to run the PowerPoint right from the iPad.

I'm looking at SlideShark, which seems good, except that you have to upload every PowerPoint to their server. The result is good (it actually keeps transitions and fonts), but it is a bit of a pain to get something working from Dropbox, for example. You need to upload it to Slideshark from Dropbox using your iPad; then you have to download it back again to the iPad from SlideShark. That, and the space limitations (only 100MB is free, 500MB is $50/year) are a little annoying.


----------



## JohnGill (May 19, 2012)

Goodreader app seems to work ok for me. At least I haven't had any problems with it.


----------

